# after much research i know what gun will be my first



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

I posted a few days ago asking for some suggestions and help
being it that i know nothing ..or knew?

Sence then i have been reading and speaking to several people

i have decided for target to get the marlin modle 60 .22 
what are you're thoughts on this rifle? everything i have heard is good so far

and for hunting 
I choose the marlin 30-30 leaver action
i was able to fire one today

It was great


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

your choice on the 22 is probably ok. I would re-think the 30-30. If your hunting deer at close range(under 150 yards) in thick cover the 30-30 would be ok. If your going for coyotes I would look for a different caliber


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

Kind of vauge

And i never mentioned hunting coyote...
even thow i would love to.. they are considered pest by law here i dont know about the rest of the United states


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Going by what you said on the other thread you have done OK. The Marlin 30-30 will do a good job on deer and hogs. Can't comment much on the .22, I've never shot one.

Good shooting!

huntin1


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i like 30-30s but the marlin 60 isnt much of a gun. i had 2 of them before and always had problems. id get a ruger 10/22 way before a marlin 60.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

he's right, a 10 22 is going to be a better gun. the marlins are ok, but they are finicky sometimes.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Ruger 10/22's off the shelf for under $200 may be the most underrated value in the gun industry. They are nearly magical for their ability to keep shooting under almost any conditions and accuracy out of the box is always acceptable. Can't see owning another semi-auto 22, unless of course it's a black/chrome Nylon 66.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

huntin1 you have never shot a .22!!!!!  wow :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd go bolt action as a first gun. Semi-auto's can make a person into a sloppy shooter, especially beginners. I shoot a bolt action Marlin as my main .22, even though I have a model 60. But if you've got your heart set on semi-auto then go for the 10/22.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

having a semi automatic for my 1st rifle was a concern of mine
but

Unlike many people my age i have quite alot of self control 
Also i have always been in the habit of thinking before acting

So its not much of a concern.. chances are ill never fire it in a semi auto maner,
ill probably fire ..check aim again and fire every round.. unless im trying to kill off a soda can in my back yard

i have looked for the ruger 10/22 but i cant find it anyware

Thanks for all the info i think i will be spending alot of time on here


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Google ruger and it'll show a link to the site.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

Id rather buy from a local dealer
buying online is not my favorite..also
its a gun..

And i need to learn more about the rifle haha


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was gonna get a model 60 as well a few months ago and changed my mind and decided to get the ruger 10/22. Really good gun and if there is something about it that you don't like you can be sure someone makes the part to change it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Have you asked around at local dealers? I'm sure some place will get one ordered for you and if they can't then they probably know somewhere close that does. Just because a dealer doesn't have a 10/22 in stock doesn't mean they won't order one if a customer asked them to.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Ruger 10/22's should be ubiquitous.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol: What are you trying to do.....play O'Reilly. I had to look that word up but yes, they should be ubiquitous.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not looking it up but I'm guessing you mean easily available. I would have to agree. I don't think you could walk into many places that sell guns and not find at least on 10/22. I know in Gerrells here in town theres usually at least three and last time i was there i think there were four and one used one. Walmart always kept one or two as well, but they don't even have guns anymore, here that is neways.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a Marlin that I haven't been able to wear out in 42 years of shooting. I also have three 10/.22's that will shoot any kind of ammo you want to feed them, into minute of soup can. Either is a good choice, in my estimation. I'm sorry, but I really started laughing out loud when he said he'd probably never fire the rifle in the semi-auto mode! He must have the self control of a saint. Making a pop can dance is REQUIRED with any semi-auto, for pete's sake! For a real fun challenge, shoot empty shotshells off a board, or Ritz crackers off a dirt bank at fifty yards. The games you can make up yourself are only limited by the targets at hand and your imagination. Any time spent with a .22 is darned good trigger time, and will lead to better marksmanship with all of your firearms. Just make sure you have a safe backstop, and let 'er buck. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

I did say that wrong you are right

I ment while learning to use a rifle i would never fire it in a semi mode
i would not let my self be stupid or not take my time while learning!
i learned my lession with a bb gun when i was younger


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been shooting guns for over 30 years. I started with a single shot bolt action. Eventually moved up to a semi-auto for my .22. I actually shot the barrel out of a 10/22 and sold it to a guy for $65. All he wanted was the action so he could customize it. After all that, I migrated to a NEF sportster for my light gun, chamber in 17M2. I wouldn't trade it for any 10/22 I have ever seen. My NEF 17M2 on its worse day will outshoot my old 10/22 on its best day.

Food for thought.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

nhunter, I don't want to get to far off the topic here but what did you do about the trigger pull on your NEF? I've only shot a NEF once and I owned a Rossi single shot and on both guns the triggers were horrendous.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i had a nef ultra varmint and i didnt like the trigger to much either.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Gohon said:


> nhunter, I don't want to get to far off the topic here but what did you do about the trigger pull on your NEF? I've only shot a NEF once and I owned a Rossi single shot and on both guns the triggers were horrendous.


I haven't done anything. It is 3 3/4 or so lbs from the factory with a very short, no creep pull. It would be nice if it were a little lighter, but actually it is set right in the same ball park as all my hunting rifles and I consider it good practice to use it as it is. I have some instructions for adjusting it, that I obtained on a web site somewhere, but I have never used them. The Rossi trigger I pulled in comparison was crap. I should also mention than my sons NEF has an identical pull to mine. Not bad for a very inexpensive gun IMO.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

hey horsager, ive got your black/chrome nylon 66. and no, its not for sale. those are one of the other most underrated guns of all time. ive had a couple 66's and one apache 77, and they are all great. only problem is they go for 3-400 bucks at the gunshows now.

lee, anyone with an ffl can order you a 1022. if your getting a semiauto, this is going to be your best choice.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well if any of you are ever traveling on I-40 through Oklahoma just stop in Henryetta which is about mid state, go up main street to the only gun pawn shop in town and the guy has about 20 or so of them on the rack. Never priced them and don't know why hew has so many but there is a bunch of them.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ill do that the next family reunion. i got cousins in henrietta.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

squirrel sniper101 said:


> huntin1 you have never shot a .22!!!!!  wow :lol:


I think he means he has never shot a 22 model 60. I find that humorous because he is becoming afflicted with old man's disease just like me (forgetful). I owned one for about three months and he shot it. Hunt1 has gone through a pile of 22 caliber rifles and handguns.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

oh ok i see thank you because everyone has shot a .22 i mean it is the most common rifle in the US. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lee84, I may have a suggestion you might want to consider. Are you in need of a 22 and a 30-30 right now? If not and you would consider purchasing one high value rifle right now would you be interested? Currently there is an Anschutz 22 for sale in the classified. It may be within your price range if you only purchased a 22 right now. I will guarantee you this rifle will put just about anything to shame in accuracy.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

wow this place is great thank you for all the info;0


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

i just went to the local wal-mart
they have a rug 10-.22 stainless steel 22 inch barrel for 229.99

the marlin 60 .22 i was looking at is 100$ cheaper

im torn between wich to buy


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

i just went to the local wal-mart
they have a rug 10-.22 stainless steel 22 inch barrel for 229.99

the marlin 60 .22 i was looking at is 100$ cheaper

im torn between wich to buy


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

spend the extra money, you wont regret it.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree, spend the extra $100, I did and I am very happy that i did. You might start using only one clip, but you will end up with five or six, maybe more if you get the 10/22. If you get the marlin you have to reload that darn tube everytime you run out.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

well
sence the general idea is the 10/22 is a better gun than the other rifle i wanted...

can anyone tell me why?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Ummm, I'll note a few things i can think of right now. I personally like clips better than that tubular magazine. Tearing a 10/22 down to clean is very easy and fast. The number of possible aftermarket mods for a 10/22 is almost endless compared to the model60.

I'm sure more people will chime in but i gotta get my rear in bed.

Later


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

what do you mean by mods?
can anyone explain??

also i would like some more feedback on why the choose the 10/22 over the 60


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Model 60's get really finiky, they need to keep clean ALL the time or they have a tenancy to jam especially when they get old. I do love the model 60, though, don't get me wrong.

What they mean by "mods." is that you can add a lot of cool (or stupid features) to the gun after you buy it. You can put an endless number of different barrels on them and there's tons of stocks that are made to fit them. One big thing I don't like about modifying guns is just the fact that some of these kits will cost as much as the whole dang gun costed when you bought it brand new! I think I'd probably be stuck in the same predicament that you're stuck in, go for the model 60 and save $100 or go for the 10/22 and get a gun that doesn't always jam if you don't clean all the time.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You keep saying the model 60 has to be cleaned all the time. I clean the barrel after every shooting/hunting session. But the action is only cleaned about every 500 rounds on the one I presently have. Even then I don't strip it down. Just remove the action and barrel from the stock, open the bolt and spray it down inside and out with breakfree CLP and stand it barrel up so all the gunk runs out for maybe 30 minutes. Blow out the action with air, apply a light coat of CLP or oil and it's ready for another 500 rounds. Never had a jam in the 15 years I've owned this particular gun. The tube magazine doesn't bother me as it is just as slow if not slower to load a bunch of magazines. True, the 10/22 has all kinds of mods available but not everyone is into that and besides every model 60 I've owned has out shot for accuracy any 10/22 when both are stock from the box. They're both good guns but in my opinion dollar for dollar the model 60 is the best buy, unless of course you have fancy mods in mind.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

i dont think i would ever mod the gun
i find the idea unapealing right now

Edit...

i dont have the time or money to spend on modding a rifle.. plus i only plan to use the .22 for target and perhaps some rabbit?


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I said when I got my 10-22. The 10-22 is a great little 22 in stock trim but I didn't like the way the sock felt so I got one of those rubberized ones made by Hogue and I love it.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

this is an epic battle
the 10.22 they have is a stainless steel 22 inch for 229.99

they have a stainless steel mod 60 with a 6x nikon scope for 169.95

i have decided that there is nothing wrong with having two .22's

or is there?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The only thing wrong with 2 22's is that it's not 3 22's.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager said:


> The only thing wrong with 2 22's is that it's not 3 22's.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Dusty Mick (Apr 18, 2007)

Lee84: I see you live in Florida? Trust me, a 30-30 is more than enough gun for your area! I have a twin brother in Panama City and a 30-30 is ALL you need. When I started hunting I listened to all the hot shot gun writers and bought every cannon on the market. Then one day I saw an old man drop a spike elk with a 30-30 in the timber. Now while I don't recommend a 30-30 for elk, it works in the right hands. While in Alaska I met natives who hunted everything with a 30-30. I have had conversations with people in Canada who have dropped moose with 30-30's. Learn to shoot and thats half the battle. I sold all of my fancy bolt guns and bought two 30-30's. Happy times I had. Some years ago I moved to Arizona and had people tell me I just had to buy a .270 or an '06 in order to hunt deer. Nothing has been further from the truth. Most of the deer I have encountered have been within 100 yards. It puts the hunt back into the hunt. I am getting older and my eyes are going down hill. I hunt mostly with a movie camera now.  But I still have a fondness for the Marlin in the closet. One of these days I'm gonna dust it off and see how it does on the local javalina population around here. :lol: They sell alot of Marlins at our local Walmart. Guess there are more than a few here that think like I do. With all the new bullets available to the handloader and with Hornadys new line-up the 30-30 has a new lease on life. Enjoy the experience most people overlook.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dusty Mick,

Its nice to see somebody who has the same love for the old thurdy-thurdy as I do. :beer:


----------



## Dusty Mick (Apr 18, 2007)

It's as American as baseball and apple pie.


----------

